
Fedbook.net - soundpuppy
http://www.fedbook.net
======
Theophraustous
Overall I really like the concept of the site! I'd recommend not just having
theory being the only negative option but including a 'False' or 'Disagree'
option as many of the topics seem to be opinion. You could also have each
option be color coordinated with the green(positive) orange(undecided)
red(negative) that you've defined in your current logo. I would adjust the
brightness of each color so that you can then use these colors as a background
on each topic based on user input. Either as a gradient or simply as a %
block. With this you can hide initial % on each button until after the user
hovers over the topic or individual buttons. Also adding an option to hide
other user's choices until you have made ours would add an extra layer
incentive for interaction for your users.

~~~
soundpuppy
Thanks! Originally I had the buttons as separate colors - it didn't look too
great but I'll play around with it and think k about hiding the results until
a user votes.

------
soundpuppy
Looking for feedback on design, logo, favicon, and functionality. Still a work
in progress.

